# Transfer Paper Outline on Shirt



## Dootchie (Feb 9, 2012)

So I have a hard time "googling" this one. So I started heat transferring for hats. I tested it on a shirt first. Well the design appears awesome, however the "paper" seems to be on the shirt. 

What I mean is where there is not ink on the shirt there is a SHINE on the shirt, which I'm guessing is from the transfer paper.


----------



## hswartout (Sep 17, 2008)

Are they digital or screen printed transfers? What type of shirt is it? 100% poly?


----------



## Dootchie (Feb 9, 2012)

hswartout said:


> Are they digital or screen printed transfers? What type of shirt is it? 100% poly?


I'm screen printing. Not digital and also in 50/50 cotton


----------



## hswartout (Sep 17, 2008)

What brand of paper? Are you using powder?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Post a picture of the problem.


----------



## Dootchie (Feb 9, 2012)

Actually I think I got it. I think our pressure was WAY too night. I've since lessened it and the transfers are looking great!


----------

